# Slow Grilled Salmon



## jamesb (Apr 20, 2009)

Had a hanker'n for some salmon. Saw a nice side yesterday at Costco, so I picked it up... Sort of gave it a quick cure using a modified Car Dogs recipe and put it on the grill indirect. Ended up cooking it a bit faster than I wanted and not all of the rub melted the way I wanted, but it still ate good! Had the fish with roasted new taters-n-onions, a itty bitty bit or corn on the cob and some salad.


----------



## irishteabear (Apr 20, 2009)

Looks good.


----------



## rivet (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, that's an excellent meal there! Now I'm hungry and it's 6AM!


----------



## werdwolf (Apr 20, 2009)

Looking good, haven't done that in a while.


----------



## grothe (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, that looks good...nice job!!


----------



## smokingd (May 13, 2009)

Looks great what kind of rub did you use?


----------



## jamesb (May 14, 2009)

Thanks. That was a variation of the Cardogs Salmon recipe. I've tried to post it in this thread, but the formatting gets messed up... You can google it... it's easy to find.


----------



## cajunsmoke13 (May 16, 2009)

looks great JamesB.  Nice


----------



## isutroutbum (May 16, 2009)

Berry, berry nice! Looks great!!!!


----------



## porked (May 29, 2009)

Fine looking meal ya have there. Real nice.


----------



## old poi dog (May 29, 2009)

Good looking Salmon there.....Yup....its 6:00 am here and I wish I had that for breakfast....instead of  my piece of toast.


----------



## budlighting (Jun 6, 2009)

yup looks really good.gona try my hand at that too i guess.Doesnt take long does it?


----------



## waysideranch (Jun 7, 2009)

Thats a favorite for sure.  GREAT job!


----------



## jamesb (Jun 8, 2009)

Doesn't take long at all. Just depends on how ya cook it (grilled, smoked etc) and at what temp. This one I cooked using offset charcoal on the grill. Took about 20 mins. Just don't over cook.


----------

